# ng_eiface in FreeBSD7 and FreeBSD8



## spf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi!

In FreeBSD-7, I used the netgraph's module ng_netflow to get statistics from the interface ngethX (ng_eiface node).
In FreeBSD-8 module behavior ng_eiface changed and join him for Statistics does not work.

The result of the commands

```
ngctl mkpeer . eiface ether ether
ngctl ls
```

for FreeBSD-7 will be a

```
There are 4 total nodes:
  Name: <unnamed>       Type: eiface          ID: 00000003   Num hooks: 0
  Name: re0             Type: ether           ID: 00000001   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ngeth0          Type: ether           ID: 00000004   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ngctl1060       Type: socket          ID: 00000005   Num hooks: 0
```

for FreeBSD-8

```
There are 3 total nodes:
  Name: ngeth0          Type: eiface          ID: 00000009   Num hooks: 0
  Name: re0             Type: ether           ID: 00000003   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ngctl4874       Type: socket          ID: 0000000a   Num hooks: 0
```

ngeth0 is not a ether's node.

So join netflow commands do not work:

```
connect ngeth0: netflow: upper iface0
connect ngeth0: netflow: lower out0
```

How to restore the previous behavior of the module ng_eiface?


----------

